# Tibial  Tubercle  Fracture



## codedog (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyone heard of  ORIF of tibial  tuberclec  avulsion ? CPT CODE 27540?


----------



## mbort (Aug 27, 2008)

hi trent,
can you post the note?  I am leaning more towards tibial tubercle but before I respond definitively I would need to see it.
thanks
Mary


----------



## dmaec (Aug 27, 2008)

avulsion fractures of the tibial tubercle, 27540 looks to be a good code for the ORIF of it.
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## codedog (Aug 27, 2008)

*scrub version*

Patient was taken to operating room. after general anesthesia  the incision was made begining in the inferior pole of patella and carried down over the tibial tubercle. Dissection proceeded down sharply subcutaneous tissue. An arthrotomy was peformed and  inferior portion of the fat pad was removed to visualize the intraarticular extension of the fracture. The fracture fragments were cleaned of hematoma and copiously irrgated with a pulse evac system. Fragments were then manipulated into a reduced position and heldinto position with an alevator, while a guidewire for the 5.0 cancellous screws were placed , one distally going across the distal epiphseal plateinto the metaphyseal area. 2 screw and washers of appropriate length were used to secure fracture.   The inferior portion of patella tendon was reiforced with 0 ethibond suture.  THE arthrotomy incision was closed with 0 vicryl. Sub cutaneous tisue closed with 2-0 vicryl


----------



## mbort (Aug 27, 2008)

27540 looks like it will work dont for get your
C1713  & L8699  (since I know you code for an ASC)


Mary


----------



## codedog (Aug 27, 2008)

thank you Mary & Donna


----------

